# Need cat jack o lantern template!



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I probably have that one and a couple others. I have the Pumpkin Master books from the past several years. Let me look for them tonight/tomorrow and I'll pm you if I find it. I'd be happy to mail you photo copies.


----------



## stowasser (Aug 28, 2006)

Here are some, 

http://www.dltk-holidays.com/halloween/mpatterns.htm
http://www.brandijasmine.com/howto/craft/pumpkins/cat01.html

I just typed in cat pumpkin templates


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Yep, that's a Pumpkin Masters template. My wife makes that one each year. Let me know if I can help in gettng some copies to you.


----------



## guitz (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks for the replies and offers...jdubbya , I'll look for your PM....Otaku, you can email me at [email protected], thanks a bunch!....stowasser, saw those in the link, thanks.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

You have a pm


----------



## colagrrl (Aug 24, 2005)

If you need the 'Zippy Cat' pattern right now, I have it scanned into my pc and can e-mail it to you? Then all you'd need to do is print it out. I collect Pumpkin Masters patterns, so it wouldn't be a problem. Send me a pm if I can help.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

colagrrl said:


> If you need the 'Zippy Cat' pattern right now, I have it scanned into my pc and can e-mail it to you? Then all you'd need to do is print it out. I collect Pumpkin Masters patterns, so it wouldn't be a problem. Send me a pm if I can help.


Talk about great service! There ya go! LOL!


----------

